# What kind of snail is this?



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

This little guy just appeared in my tank, he was a tiny baby when I noticed him but it was like 2 weeks after I put anything new in there so he must have been hiding out. Anybody know what kind of snail it is?

Thanks!


----------



## lucienjr (Jan 22, 2013)

not sure but it has a shrimp head growing out of its shell


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It's a common pond snail.


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohh cool thanks, he is a really helpful little scavenger, cleans up better than my mystery snail  He was a nice surprise.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Bladder snail. Beware...will multiply like crazy.


----------



## oscarbartoni (Nov 9, 2008)

As long as it is the only snail of it's slpecies in the tank, it cannot reproduce. But if there is another one in the tank, they can both have eggs that will hatch. They have both male and female sexes in each individual and can reproduce with any other snail (of it's own species).


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bladder snails are asexual and will populate a tank pretty fast.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

They breed 10 times worse than Rabbits.... get yourself some assassin snails. they won't eliminate the population but they'll keep them in check and assassin snails like to burrow into substrate and stir things up.
If you put something in the tank that he hitched a ride on more than likely you have eggs from them as well already


----------



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

it is a common pond snail...
but not so confident...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep its a pond snail. He can reproduce without any other of his species, so be aware.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Agreed - a pond snail. If you have one, you will soon have tons, guaranteed. Get a couple of assassins as someone already mentioned.


----------

